# Small Kid Explosion :)



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I had three does kid the 18th...and I have this suspicion the other three might pull a similar stunt. Sympathetic labor? Luckily for me, each girl went about an hour after the last, so I wasn't rushing back and forth between two pushing does!

Firstly was Lady's single doe kid. I had no clue she was in labor. It was her day 145, and I thought her udder looked like it had doubled in size the day before, but I had checked her ligaments that morning and they were hard. My other two had none, so when I got home from work I was focusing on them, who were obviously in labor and getting close...didn't even think to re-check Lady. I glanced at her when I arrived and she seemed to be sleeping peacefully in the corner of her pen with her mother. Five minutes later I hear a blood-curdling scream and look over the fence and see a head sticking out, then a whole kid just fell right out and it was done. She looked at me like...Labor? What labor? That was a piece of cake! Her name will be Firelight MH Storybrooke (Story) and is retained.




























Next was Klover, who popped out quads in quick succession. Unfortunately the last was very tiny and passed in the night. The other three are large and thriving, B/B/B/D like last year. All the boys will be wethered and I will sell the doe as well. She was born on my sister-in-laws birthday, so Firelight FW Felicia she is, as she is the only blue eyed girl (my SIL has bright blue eyes.)

Doe:



















Buck1:



















Buck2:










And then Winry (Cupcake), who scared me to death. She didn't dilate fully and those babies wanted out. I had to push the first kid back in, fold one of his forelegs flat back against his body to free up space, tie twine around the other foot and hold the skull in a vice grip that wanted to keep snapping back against the body...and got myself a crushed hand in the process going past the pelvic bone. It still hurts, I iced it some night before last..think I bruised the bone or something. Luckily both babies are thriving and beyond a nice hoo-hoo tear mom is doing great. Buck/Doe and I toyed with retaining the doe but will sell her...wether the cutie patootie boy. I've never seen a white goat with a moonspots, but the girl has one. She really isn't white though, she is a pale, pale gold with a ton of white lacing like her dam. She will be Firelight DW Snow White. Can anyone tell I've been watching Once Upon a Time? Lol. I've been calling her brother Charming.

Buck:










Doe:


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

SO cute! Congratulations!


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

They are all adorable! I love the first doe her coloring is so pretty!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Oooooohhhhh so cute! All of them!


----------



## rhodalee (Feb 11, 2013)

such cuties babies are so sweet


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

oh. my. goodness. cutest things ever!! i want to cuddle all of them all day long!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How adorable! Lucky you getting them all done in one day!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks everyone! More photos.... I think I might explode the thread. Lol. Kiddos are a week old tomorrow:

August (wether to be):



















Re-named gal, Firelight FW Aurora



















Firelight DW Snow White:



















Charming (wether to be):



















Firelight MH Storybrooke:



















Rumpelstilskin "Rumpel" (wether to be reserved by my BFF):


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

And the new triplets Angel had yesterday:

Firelight FW Serenity:



















Sweeney (wether to be):



















...Right now his head is too big for his body, its kind of funny...he has some insane moonspots, I love the one on his right jaw. A friend of mine held him and said.."This child is me, I dub thee Sweeney, we have bonded." So he's Sweeney.

I MIGHT keep this next guy as a buck, it depends on what Banshee finally has. I leased the buck these kids are by on a registered doe only deal, but can keep one buck for myself. So....gotta make a choice. Right now this guy has no name, he is from what I can tell a dark chocolate buckskin with a ton of moonspots:


----------



## Overplugged (Apr 12, 2013)

I think that you could have a second career making calendars of cute little goat kids. Your pictures are crisp and clear!

The one of the doe in the pail is truly beautiful.


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh my that last boy is STUNNING! 

Congrats


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Wow, really cute kids!


----------



## Tera (Dec 21, 2007)

OMG! Adorable kids! And you are so lucky you live all the way in Oregon or I would have to steal Snow White and that beautiful last boy out from under you! I have NEVER seen a color like his!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Love all your babies. They are all so colorful and cute. I would love that last boy to put in my herd.. lol


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Wow great dealing color that last buck and blue eyes


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

I Love LOVE Snow White!!!!
She is SO dainty and sweet looking, SO pretty!!!!
She looks so well put together too!

Something to consider:
Someone told me that a "white" female from a species that throws multi-colors, will throw all colors of the rainbow. 

I thought it was a joke, but I have learned with my chickens that my White Seramas (for example) have not given me a single white chick, but my 'colored' ones are throwing a white a lot more than I would like.


----------

